# strong as a boulder



## aje88 (Sep 5, 2009)

well you know how i told you my chinese mantis has L deformation well i did a little research and my brother said my sister steped on it fully and it survived. i feel sorry for the little guy. hes fine though hes reall healing up but i know it wont heal fully. my only concern is that were it was open it has a black dot know and i think its fungis. if you guys know any thing

please tell


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 5, 2009)

Black dots are not usually good news. Interesting that you should suggest a fungus rather than a bacterial infection; I tend to think that it may be that, too. Some folks have reported such spots going away over time, but Superfreak and Rick, among others, have had similarly afflicted mantids in which the the spot grew bigger until the mantid died. One thing is for sure. There is nothing that you can do about it except hope for the best and present an offering before the shrine of the Great Mantis Goddess (Blessed be Her Name).

Addendum: Also, have a serious talk with your sister!


----------



## massaman (Sep 5, 2009)

Also a black dot is seen on those who lost limbs or arms and thats where the wound healed and thats what is left where the missing limb was!


----------

